# [SOLVED] Can't Access DYNEX Wireless Router Admin Software



## jayfoo (Jan 6, 2008)

I have added a DYNEX wireless router (DX-WGRTR) to an existing home network, but can no longer access the internal web-based admin software on it. It appears to be working as an access point - I have both wireless connectivity to the Internet through it and wired (Ethernet cable attached to DYNEX router's 4-port switch), but cannot call-up the DYNEX configuration software start-up screen via a web browser (IE) from either wireless or wired connection. I've tried both 192.168.2.1 (the default address shipped with the DYNEX router and 192.168.2.254 (the default address for it's access point mode), but get "page cannot be displayed" response to each. I can see my primary DSL router (at 192.168.1.1) just fine and everything else (inlcuding a Linksys access point set for a static LAN address at 192.168.1.245) on the network works fine through both - and through the DYNEX as well. Just can't seem to be able to get to the DYNEX wireless router/AP software to configure security etc. Hope this is posted in the best spot for some help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Can't Access DYNEX Wireless Router Admin Software*

Please do not post multiple threads for the same issue.


----------

